# Need CPT help please please



## kodrach (Jul 7, 2011)

Does anyone have any idea what CPT code to use for an open reversal of a Roux-en-Y gastric bypass?  Surgeon states a hand sewn Gastrogastrostomy, takedown and redoing of the gastrostomy tube, and stapled enteroenterostomy.  I come up with an unlisted code of 43999.  I would like to see if anyone agreesor has other suggestions.

Thanks,

Sharyl


----------



## cmartin (Jul 11, 2011)

Possibly 43848 or 43860, depending on details of what was done & why.


----------

